# E' morto Tonino Accolla



## Vinz (14 Luglio 2013)

A 64 anni è morto Tonino Accolla, storico doppiatore di Homer Simpson ed Eddie Murphy. Doppiò inoltre anch Jim Carrey, Mickey Rourke, Ben Stiller, Tim Roth e molti altri, ricoprendo il ruolo di direttore di doppiaggio in tantissimi film.
Di recente si parlava anche di abuso di droghe e/o alcool. Accolla era comunque malato da tempo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2013)

Un grande, dispiace  r.i.p.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Luglio 2013)

Mi dispiace molto. 
R.i.p.


----------



## Livestrong (14 Luglio 2013)

Ed ora chi doppierá homer?


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Luglio 2013)

Brutta perdita.
RIP


----------



## iceman. (14 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ed ora chi doppierá homer?



Hanno già cambiato la voce a marggggg e mi sembra pure a bart


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Luglio 2013)

Brutta perdita, chiunque lo sostituirà non potrà doppiare Homer come ormai Accolla ci ha abituati. Peccato veramente.


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2013)

Avevo sentito anch'io che ultimamente aveva avuto problemi di alcol e droga. Se ne va comunque una voce storica del doppiaggio italiano. Addio Tonino, riposa in pace.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Luglio 2013)

Se ne va un mito :C


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Luglio 2013)

Rip


----------



## Brain84 (15 Luglio 2013)

Un mito indubbiamente, un grande caratterista vocale..era malato ma anche un tossico dipendente, questo ha accelerato o dato il colpo di grazia alla sua malattia.

RIP


----------



## Lollo interista (15 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ed ora chi doppierá homer?



1) Con Family Guy e South Park i Simpson sono mooolto old-fashioned 
2) Sarebbe meglio mettere l'originale,invece che questa BARBARA usanza di doppiare,che solo noi spocchiosi europei del ***.zo abbiamo


----------



## 2515 (15 Luglio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> 1) Con Family Guy e South Park i Simpson sono mooolto old-fashioned
> 2) Sarebbe meglio mettere l'originale,invece che questa BARBARA usanza di doppiare,che solo noi spocchiosi europei del ***.zo abbiamo


Per definire quella roba superiore ai Simpson devi essere pazzo.
In secondo luogo, tutti a sto mondo doppiano.
In terzo luogo, il doppiaggio originale non lega manco le scarpe a quello italiano, che reputo INFINITAMENTE superiore, anche per i dialetti in ogni personaggio.
Io appena cambieranno doppiatore non guarderò mai più i Simpson, ho provato pure in originale, è ridicolo.


----------



## Lollo interista (15 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Per definire quella roba superiore ai Simpson devi essere pazzo.
> In secondo luogo, tutti a sto mondo doppiano.
> In terzo luogo, il doppiaggio originale non lega manco le scarpe a quello italiano, che reputo INFINITAMENTE superiore, anche per i dialetti in ogni personaggio.
> Io appena cambieranno doppiatore non guarderò mai più i Simpson, ho provato pure in originale, è ridicolo.




Il doppiaggio italiano meglio DELL'ORIGINALE?!?!?!?!?  _Vabeh,de gustibus...._ 

Cmq confermo,Family Guy e South Park sono un'altra GALASSIA.....I Simpson fino ai 15 anni vanno bene,ma poi con quei due fai lo _step-up_


----------



## Brain84 (15 Luglio 2013)

Gli ultimi Simpsons fanno pena, ma ormai da 5 stagioni. Groening ha perso smalto e idee, è palese. Accolla ormai era completamente andato e oltre a fare un doppiaggio di Homer pessimo, pure le traduzioni dei dialoghi lo erano.

Il gergo che si sente nei Simpsons non esiste nella versione americana: Mitico ad esempio Homer non lo dice, in realtà emette un urletto ma anche brutto bacarospo, ciucciati il calzino e via dicendo.
Groening stesso anni fa si complimentò con Accolla per il doppiaggio e molti italoamericani residenti negli States preferiscono di gran lunga vedere i Simpsons in italiano piuttosto che in lingua originale.

I Griffin di fatto usano la formula dei Simpsons, con una comicità più dissacrante che molti preferiscono. Attualmente i Griffin sono sopra i Simpsons, ma vedremo se dopo 25 stagioni Family Guy, avrà ancora senso di esistere.


----------



## Lollo interista (15 Luglio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Gli ultimi Simpsons fanno pena, ma ormai da 5 stagioni. Groening ha perso smalto e idee, è palese. Accolla ormai era completamente andato e oltre a fare un doppiaggio di Homer pessimo, pure le traduzioni dei dialoghi lo erano.
> 
> Il gergo che si sente nei Simpsons non esiste nella versione americana: Mitico ad esempio Homer non lo dice, in realtà emette un urletto ma anche brutto bacarospo, ciucciati il calzino e via dicendo.
> Groening stesso anni fa si complimentò con Accolla per il doppiaggio e molti italoamericani residenti negli States preferiscono di gran lunga vedere i Simpsons in italiano piuttosto che in lingua originale.
> ...



Ecco,quello che dici decisamente _makes sense_,il fattore cronologico ha la sua importanza


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Hanno già cambiato la voce a marggggg e mi sembra pure a bart



No solo a Marg ... Accolla l'ultima volta che l'ho visto non era già piu in grado di doppiare.. perdiamo un grandissimo professionista.. molti non sanno che soprattutto come direttore di doppiaggio ha messo la firma in tantissimi capolavori .


----------



## Jaqen (15 Luglio 2013)

I Simpson inizi a capirli dai 15 anni in su. Altroché


----------



## Lollo interista (15 Luglio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No solo a Marg ... Accolla l'ultima volta che l'ho visto non era già piu in grado di doppiare.. perdiamo un grandissimo professionista.. molti non sanno che soprattutto come direttore di doppiaggio ha messo la firma in tantissimi capolavori .



Lui era il direttore di doppiaggio,e forse si prendeva troppe libertà nel farlo,italianizzando nomi e situazioni,mi ricordo vagamente che in una puntata nominò il festival di Sanremo


----------



## Butcher (15 Luglio 2013)

Mi dispiace tanto, RIP!

Comunque sia, al momento, i Griffin sono superiori ai Simpson ma anche loro stanno scadendo non poco. Le ultime due stagioni m' hanno fatto ridere ben poche volte, senza contare i continui (tanti, troppi) riferimenti al mondo dello spettacolo USA che non capiremo mai noi!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Luglio 2013)

E' morto Homer Simpson


----------



## 2515 (16 Luglio 2013)

Pure Eddie Murphy.. Cioè dai, l'unico al mondo in grado di dare una voce migliore dell'originale era lui, come faceva la sua risata non la faceva nessuno, mai più in italiano guarderò un film di questo attore, anche se devo dire che ultimamente mi è scaduto comunque lui stesso, non tanto lui ma i film che fa. Pure come doppio Jim Carrey in Ace Ventura è stato memorabile. Ma Accolla aveva un talento pazzesco dai, proprio nei film di Ace Ventura si vedeva la sua capacità, quando Carrey parlava ad una velocità assurda lui riusciva a doppiarlo comunque in modo eccellente.
Ace Ventura - Ray Finkle [ITA] - YouTube


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2013)

dispiace...ha fatto anche Gerard Butler in Giutizia Privata!


----------



## Morghot (16 Luglio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Il doppiaggio italiano meglio DELL'ORIGINALE?!?!?!?!? Vabeh,de gustibus....[/I]
> 
> Cmq confermo,Family Guy e South Park sono un'altra GALASSIA.....I Simpson fino ai 15 anni vanno bene,ma poi con quei due fai lo _step-up_


Dio santo la frase sottolineata è da codice penale, ergastolo e buttare la chiave, sto cercando giustificazione alla tua affermazione ma proprio non le trovo... forse forse ma proprio al limite se hai visto solo ed esclusivamente le ultime stagioni ma è impossibile vista la mole di repliche delle vecchie puntate lol.

Quindi confermo il tuo reato. 

ps: futurama invece come lo valuti? fino ai 18 va? senza offesa ma mi hai traumatizzato

pps: south park regna incontrastato negli ultimi anni, i griffin mi fan cahare proprio, solo per la cronaca

ppps: trasformiano sto topic nella solita battaglia del trio (con futurama che entra sempre dopo qualche post)

pppps: RIP TONINO


----------



## vota DC (16 Luglio 2013)

Mah....in originale Homer ha la voce troppo intelligente per il personaggio secondo me, le voci originali hanno senso solo per i personaggi minori.



iceman. ha scritto:


> Hanno già cambiato la voce a marggggg e mi sembra pure a bart



E a nonno Simpson che a livello di cartoni animati aveva una voce pure più nota di Homer.


----------

